# Looking for Bosnian recipies...



## bosbos51 (Mar 23, 2004)

any and all are welcome, considering i don't know the first thing about bosnian cuisine...

although i am looking for a recipie for somun, in particular.

i've tried looking all over the www and i can't find a thing!! 

help! please! somebody!  

oh yeah, i'm new. so hello!!


----------



## scott123 (Mar 23, 2004)

Can you describe this particular dish that you're looking for? The more detailed the better. Also, any unique procedures and/or ingredients would help as well.


----------



## bosbos51 (Mar 23, 2004)

i know that somun is a flat pita bread, it needs to rise just a little....and the baking time is nothing more than 4 or 5 minutes....it's supposed to be baked in a clay oven or something...but i'm going to attempt it on my baking stone...if i can find the recipie.

that is all i know.   

any help would be appreciated very much!

thank you.


----------



## ramydam (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't know the particular bread you've described, but I will tell you that when trying to find Bosninan - or any other specific ethnic - recipes, I've found it helps to keep your eye out for relatives.  Chances are good that Serbians, Croatians, even Turks and Armenians have something very similar, even identical, but call it something different.  Good luck!


----------



## bosbos51 (Mar 23, 2004)

yes, i've thought of that, thanks. i actually saw a recipie for a serbian dish that said 'serve with hot somun' and of course, they didn't give the recipie for that. i went crazy!

there is a member on here that i saw, he said he was serbian, so i pm'd him, requesting his help. hehe. i hope i didn't bother him too much!!


----------



## CucumberMan (Mar 24, 2004)

This is a typical Bosnian dish!

Bosnian Pot   

Preparation 3/4 hour 
Baking 3 hours 
Total time 3-3/4hours 

3 lbs. lamb or beef, cut into cubes
1 cup finely chopped onion
1 tbsp. finely chopped garlic
1 cup finely chopped parsley
1/4 cup finely chopped celery leaves
1 tbsp. salt
2 tsp. pepper
3 bay leaves
1/2 cup butter
1 cup sliced carrots
1 cup chopped kohlrabi
1/2 cup chopped parsley root
 1/2 cup chopped celery root
1 cup green beans, cut into 1" pieces
2 red bell peppers, seeded and cut into squares
2 cups tomatoes, peeled, seeded and quartered
3 cups potatoes, cut into cubes
2 leeks, cleaned and cut into 1/2" slices
1 cup coarsely chopped cabbage
1/2 tsp. hot paprika or cayenne, or to taste
6 cups water
1/4 cup vinegar


Preheat the oven to 350°F.

Rinse the meat and put in a sieve to drain. Combine the onion, garlic, parsley, celery leaves, salt, pepper, and bay leaves. Melt the butter in a large, oven-proof stew pot, then put alternate layers of vegetables and meat, sprinkling some of the onion/garlic/parsley combination on top of each layer. Combine the water and vinegar, and pour it into the pot. Cover the pot with a lid or aluminum foil, and bake until everything is tender, about 3 hours.

P.S. Somun recepie's coming soon!


----------



## scott123 (Mar 24, 2004)

Although I couldn't come up with a recipe, I did come across some potential sources for one.

If someone in this forum can't produce a recipe, you might want to contact one of the people at these links:

http://www.villagevoice.com/issues/0128/sietsema.php
http://www.togm.org.yu/eng/rudnike/neda.htm
http://www.bhuca.org/pressrelease.html
http://www.cankan.com/gturkishcuisine/41tc-grains.htm
http://www.atamanhotel.com/bread.html

These links, although not in English, mention somun and appear to be part of a collection of recipes:

http://www.kafkas.org.tr/kultur/yemekleri.html
http://www.ontrol.com.tr/balik/bolum3/balikkofte.html


----------



## bosbos51 (Mar 24, 2004)

ah, you guys are so wonderful, thanks!!! i am forever in debt to you cucman - if you find me that somun recipe!!! and the dish you posted - ~phew~ sounds like some work! i'm going to have to try it on one of my days off. hehehe and thanks scott for taking the time out to find me all those links! i'm about to check them out now. i'll let you know if i find anything. and it's ok that they're not in english - i can get them translated very easily.  thanks!!!!!!


----------



## iletm0 (Jun 9, 2005)

bosbos51 said:
			
		

> ah, you guys are so wonderful, thanks!!! i am forever in debt to you cucman - if you find me that somun recipe!!! and the dish you posted - ~phew~ sounds like some work! i'm going to have to try it on one of my days off. hehehe and thanks scott for taking the time out to find me all those links! i'm about to check them out now. i'll let you know if i find anything. and it's ok that they're not in english - i can get them translated very easily.  thanks!!!!!!




Did you have any sucess at finding a somun recipe? I'm looking for a good somun recipe too, so if you have find it please send it to me. Thanks iletmn0 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## Raine (Jun 10, 2005)

Is it not just pita bread?


----------



## Raine (Jun 10, 2005)

*Bosnian Pita (phyllo pie) with Spinach Filling*

Bosnian Pita (phyllo pie) with Spinach Filling

8 servings

  1  package thawed phyllo pastry sheets
  2  bags washed fresh spinach
  1 egg
  1/4 cup sour cream (can use low fat)
  1/2 lb feta cheese, crumbled
  1  cup shredded mild cheddar cheese
     olive oil
  1 1/2    teaspoons salt
     low-fat milk
     low-fat plain yogurt (optional)

1    WASH HANDS (This recipe requires you to work with 
     the food directly with your hands).
2    Preheat oven to 350.
3    Wash and drain spinach.
4    Chop spinach and put in a big glass bowl.
5    Add salt and mix with hands.
6    Leave the spinach to sit for about 10 minutes to allow 
      the salt to draw out the water from the vegetable.
7    The water in spinach will make the filling bitter so do 
      not skip this step.
8    Drain the spinach by either sqeezing it bit by bit with 
      your hand over the sink or by spinning several times in 
       a salad spinner.
9    Transfer drained spinach into a new bowl.
10    Add egg, and sour cream.
11    Fold in feta and cheddar cheese.
12    Put some olive oil in a small bowl.
13    Grease a 9"*13" glass or metal baking pan.
14    Take your phyllo dough sheets and lie the sheets, 
       stacked, on a dry surface.
15    TIP: (While adding the filling, you may wish to cover 
       the dough with a dry towel and then a damp one to 
       keep it from drying out or flaking) Place one sheet of 
       dough into the pan and cut away excess.
16    Brush with oil, using either your hands or a pastry 
        brush.
17    Repeat until dough is 6 or 7 layers.
18    Add a skim of filling with hands and spread evenly.
19    Repeat steps 16-18 until the pie reaches the top of 
       the pan or you run out of ingredients.
20    Just make sure you finish with the dough on top, sort  
       of like lasagna.
21    Place pie in the oven, uncovered, about 45 minutes.
22    The top becomes flaky.
23    Pour on top of the pie while it is baking, 1/4 cup sour 
        cream blended with 0.125 cup of milk.
24    Bake for 15 more minutes.
25    This dish can be served warm or room temperature.
26    It is traditionally served with a yogurt beverage which 
        is easily replicated by mixing the plain yogurt with  
        milk, in  equal parts


----------



## Raine (Jun 10, 2005)

*Pita Bread*

Pita Bread

12 pita breads

 3 1/2 cups bread flour (plus extra for dusting)
 1 teaspoon salt
 1 packet dry active yeast
 1 teaspoon sugar
 1 teaspoon olive oil
 1 1/3 ups water

1    Sift flour and salt together in a large bowl.
2    Combine yeast, sugar and 1/3 cup very warm water-
     give a quick stir and set aside for 5 minutes to activate 
     yeast.
3    Make a well in the flour/salt mixture and add the yeast, 
    1 cup warm water and the olive oil.
4    Gently stir to gather dough into a ball-you may need a  
     touch more water-depending on where you live, altitude.
5    Turn out and knead for 10 minutes.
6    Put into a LIGHTLY greased large bowl, cover and place 
    in a warm spot for around 1 1/2 to 2 hours.
7    Punch down and knead to smooth.
8    Cut dough into 12 pieces, form into rounds, roll out and 
    place on a dusted baking sheet, cover and let rest for 
   45 minutes.
9    Preheat oven to 500F degrees.
10    I use my large cast iron skillet for this part, so I place 
    it in the oven and when really hot I place in two pitas 
   and let bake for around 3 minutes-you can broil for 1 
    minute if you like, just to get the tops browned.
11    I wrap the cooked pitas in a slightly damp tea towel 
     for a minute or two-then cool and place in plastic bags.
12    This process can also be done on a cooking sheet.


----------

